# Raspberry Pi utilisateur



## Onmac (24 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous ! 

J'ai vu la page de MacG pour le Raspberry Pi en Time Capsule. 
J'ai suivis le protocole à la lettre mais au moment de l'étape *"*partager un dossier via AFP"

j'ai le message "mkdir: cannot create directory `AFP': Permission denied" lorsque j'entre mkdir AFP

Donc, j'ai pas la permission de crée un utilisateur pouvant utiliser le raspberry. 

Par ailleurs, le disque ne monte pas sur mon bureau et je ne vois rien dans les serveurs de mon réseau...

Savez-vous comment régler le problème ? 
Merci par avance


----------



## edd72 (25 Mars 2013)

Oui, il y a un truc bizarre dans ce tuto, 

```
/media/timemachine
```
est créé avec le super utilisateur (sudo) donc un user "normal" ne peut écrire dedans.

Aucun changement de droits dans la suite.

Or, on tente de créer le répertoire AFP dans ce répertoire.

J'aurai tendance à penser qu'il faut remplacer

```
mkdir AFP
```
par

```
sudo mkdir AFP
```


----------



## Onmac (25 Mars 2013)

Salut ! 

J'ai fais ce que tu m'as dis et en effet, il a bien accepté 


```
sudo mkdir AFP
```
Bon maintenant, je vois bien dans la barre de gauche de ma fenêtre de Finder mon fameux "TimeCapsule". Je ne peux pas me connecter dessus. Et dans Time Machine, je ne vois toujours pas mon disque. J'ai un doute au niveau de mon fichier


```
sudo nano /etc/fstab
```
Je ne sais pas réellement où placer ma ligne. J'ai donc ceci :





La ligne UUID, je la place comme elle est ou juste après 
	
	



```
/dev/mmcblk0P2
```
 ?


----------



## edd72 (25 Mars 2013)

Ca ne me choque pas comme ça.

Tu dois te connecter avec le user que tu as créé (avec adduser)


----------



## Onmac (25 Mars 2013)

Oui, donc, comme le protocole, j'ai crée un user nommé afp avec mon propre MDP. Cependant, j'ai quand même un échec lors de la connexion... 

J'ai fais le test à l'instant, j'ai crée un nouveau utilisateur avec un mot de passe simple et pourtant, il ne se connecte pas...


----------



## edd72 (25 Mars 2013)

Le user que tu crée doit avoir un home (cas du répertoire AFP dont le propriétaire est changé dans le tuto avec la commande chown -change owner-).

Mais bon, le mieux est de contacter l'auteur de ce tuto.


----------



## Onmac (3 Avril 2013)

Re ! Bon, j'ai fais pas mal de test, j'ai vraiment était très rigoureux mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas... J'ai bien le petit "Time Capsule" dans mon finder mais quand je fais la recherche de disque dur via les préférences Time Machine, il ne détecte pas mon disque...

Merci


----------

